# Minimal camera bag/case for Nikon d3300?



## Kwitel (Sep 26, 2014)

Looking for recommendations on a sleek, small bag for this camera.
Maybe just a case for the body or a minimally sized sling.

Ive looked at the Case Logic-205 camera sling but I think it might be a bit big.

I only have one lens...


Thanks!


----------



## oldhippy (Sep 26, 2014)

Great bag for little money

Amazon.com : AmazonBasics Sling Backpack for SLR Cameras : Camera Cases : Camera & Photo


----------



## Kwitel (Sep 26, 2014)

oldhippy said:


> Great bag for little money
> 
> Amazon.com : AmazonBasics Sling Backpack for SLR Cameras : Camera Cases : Camera & Photo



Thanks for the suggestion but I wouldnt call this sleek or minimal...


----------



## snowbear (Sep 26, 2014)

I used one like this (I don't recall which model) for a while.  My youngest has it now.  It's a good size for a body and the kit lens, plus a pocket for spare battery or a couple of filters.

Toploader Zoom 45 AW II Camera bags, backpacks and rolling cases


----------

